# Armada aftermarket system, take a look...



## southside_hillbilly (Nov 28, 2004)

Let me know your thoughts, I just had this Rockford Fosgate system installed in my wifes Armada. The only deal was everything had to stay functional and out of the way, I think they did a killer job...


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

The install is nice and the custom work looks great, but only one comment I have to make. I would have chosen something other than RF. Over 10 yrs ago RF was top notch and I used to run only RF subs (Power Pro Series) and amps. Even today their only "good" amp is the 1500BD series. They have seemed to sell out the past 8 yrs or so and began to produce only average quality equipment. Other than that, its a great truck.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful install. Nice and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

WOW! looks like they did a VERY nice job on that install. Does the shop have a website?


----------



## southside_hillbilly (Nov 28, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> WOW! looks like they did a VERY nice job on that install. Does the shop have a website?


The name of the shop is SoundXpression's, their web address is www.soundxpression.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks great man, bet it sounds great too!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Beautiful install. Very nicely done. I like the way certain things only becomes visible when you want it to be. I hope my end result is as clean as yours. My only question is how much air space do the subs have behind that side panel to work with?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice install , how much was it for the custom sub enclosures ?


----------



## southside_hillbilly (Nov 28, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Beautiful install. Very nicely done. I like the way certain things only becomes visible when you want it to be. I hope my end result is as clean as yours. My only question is how much air space do the subs have behind that side panel to work with?


.75 cubic feet per driver


----------



## southside_hillbilly (Nov 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> nice install , how much was it for the custom sub enclosures ?


I don't know the exact cost of just the enclosure but my guess is around $800.00 to $1,200...there's alot of work into it. IMO it was well worth the cash to have dual 12's that hammer while keeping the stock look and function.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, definitly. The install is nice and clean. They did a really good job


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

southside_hillbilly said:


> IMO it was well worth the cash to have dual 12's that hammer while keeping the stock look and function.


ah, I was hoping there was 2 more on the other side :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> ah, I was hoping there was 2 more on the other side :thumbup:



Tee hee that would be awesome

Are those the RF Titanium Speakers? Look like it. How much did you pay for the audio equipment?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very clean :thumbup: im happy you didnt go "bling" or "ice" as they call it :thumbdwn: only thing thats flashy is the speaker cone and those just meen business :cheers: well done









i dont think i would want to be the person sitting in that seat when its up :thumbup: i like my insides


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> very clean :thumbup: im happy you didnt go "bling" or "ice" as they call it :thumbdwn: only thing thats flashy is the speaker cone and those just meen business


Acutally they flow with the rest of the interior. They look almost stock. I'd say it's all business


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

that monitor in the dash looks good...only issue I have is you can almost see to much of the cage through the gaps around it...but that pics from down low so I can't tell how the top and sides look.
Of course being a motorized unit they need some room.


----------



## MacFly (Dec 15, 2004)

southside_hillbilly said:


> Let me know your thoughts, I just had this Rockford Fosgate system installed in my wifes Armada. The only deal was everything had to stay functional and out of the way, I think they did a killer job...


great lookin' install all around bro!!

can i ask how what type of headrest monitors those are and what size? i currently have 7" swivel monitors on my headrests, but i was wondering if your monitors are viewable even if they don't swivel. meaning......i have my seat reclined and i was concerned the viewing angle would be bad, so i went with the swivel monitors.

here's a pic of my custom install on my dash.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Very nice! clean and out of the way, yet I'm sure it still pounds!


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

nice install, but I bet that thing rattles like an SOB..


----------



## The_Flood (Jan 24, 2005)

*PICS?*

Any chance you can repost these pics or send to me @ [email protected]? Just got an Armada and looking for some ideas. By everyone's comments, sounds like it was a cool looking install.



southside_hillbilly said:


> Let me know your thoughts, I just had this Rockford Fosgate system installed in my wifes Armada. The only deal was everything had to stay functional and out of the way, I think they did a killer job...


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah I can't see pics do you have a cardomain or could you repost?


----------



## ockevin (Oct 18, 2005)

Please repost the pics, they are not showing up anymore.


----------

